# Routerproblem Telekom W724V TypB



## Chris1087 (12. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu hier in dem Forum, also verzeiht mir wenn es ein ähnliches Thema schon gibt..Ich habe es auf die schnelle nicht finden können..

Zu meinem Problem.
Im Grunde bin ich seit mehreren Jahren glücklicher Telekom Kunde, jedoch habe ich seit Mitte letzten Jahres immer mal Probleme mit meinem Internet gehabt.
Es hat sich immer so bemerkbar gemacht, dass mein Internet auf einmal weg war und der Router sich nicht neu gebootet hat. Das heisst, ich musste jedesmal den Router von Hand aus Neustarten, indem ich das Netzkabel ziehe...Das sollte ja eigentlich nicht Sinn der Sache sein...Habe daraufhin natürlich die Telekom angerufen...Haben sich alles angeguckt, in den Verteilerbuchsen rumgewurschtelt, usw. Leider war keine Besserung in Sicht...Dann wurde der Router gegen einen neuen getauscht..Auch danach sollte das Problem noch da sein. Es hörte irgendwann wie von Geisterhand auf...Jetzt, ein halbes Jahr später ist es wieder da. 

Ich kann meinen Router mehrmals am Tag neustarten und habe jetzt die Nase voll.
Kann es am Router liegen? Es ist alles richtig verkabelt, daran kann es also nicht liegen.
Und gibt es einen anständigen Router der sich alleine wieder hochbootet? Denn nachdem ich den Telekom Router vom Netz nehme, braucht er minimum 4-5 Minuten um wieder hochzufahren.
Gerade in Onlinegames echt nervig.....

Ich habe den Router W724V Typ B und eine 100mbit Leitung.
Der Servicemitarbeiter der Telekom meinte, dass aufgrund der hohen Bandbreite mein Router mit dem Router des Nachbarns "kämpft".
Es ist ein großes Haus mit 2 Telefonanschlüssen.

Der Router hat gestern auch eine Fehlermeldung ausgespuckt:

"DNSv6-Fehler: Der angegebene Domainname kann nicht von xxxx:xxx:x:xxxx:x:x:x:xx aufgelöst werden. Fehler: DNSv6 Address Unreachable. (P008)"

(Die x'e habe ich dorthin gemacht. Da standen sonst Zahlen)

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen, oder eine Alternative aufzeigen.

LG
Chris


----------



## Gast20180803 (12. März 2018)

ich kann nur von mir sprechen, wir hatten auch immer nach 1 Jahr Probleme mit unserm Router von T-Online, unser ist ein W921V aber die Symtome sind die selben gewesen, was uns geholfen hat nach Jährlichem Router Tausch: 1. alle IP Adressen von Hand auf Statisch festgelegt und zwischen den einzelnen Geräten 1 Zahl frei gelassen, also    xxx. xxx. 2.110 am Ende für PC1,   xxx.xxx.2.112 am Ende für PC2 usw.
die Google DNS IP-Adressen für das Internetprotokoll  Version 4 (IPv4):Bevorzugter DNS-Server: 8.8.8.8  
                                                                                                                                                      Alternativer DNS-Sever: 8.8.4.4 
und  IP-Adressen für das Internetprotokoll   Version 6  (IPv6):                   Bevorzugter DNS-Server: 2001:4860:4860::8888
                                                                                                                                                  Alternativer DNS-Sever: 2001:4860:4860::8844 
2. im Router das W-Lan Modul abgeschaltet und dafür nen NETGEAR Router 7800 angeschafft ( nur für W-Lan) der vom T-Online Router per Lankabel befeuert wird und seit gut 2 Jahren haben wir keine Verbindungsabbrüche mehr, meiner Meinung nach ist der W-Lanchip im T-Online Router der Schuldige, einfach zu schwach auf der Brust das Teil und wenn das Teil rumzickt zieht es immer gleich den gesamten Router mit runter ( festgefahren und nur Neustart hilft ), auch wenn jetzt einige sagen das kann nicht stimmen, haben wir trotzdem seit über 2 Jahren ruhe.
3. "DNSv6-Fehler: Der angegebene Domainname kann nicht von xxxx:xxx:x:xxxx:x:x:x:xx aufgelöst werden. Fehler: DNSv6 Address Unreachable. (P008)" kannst ignorieren .


----------



## Speeedymauss (12. März 2018)

Auch wenn ich dein Problem so konkret jetzt nicht wirklich behandeln kann, wäre meine Einschätzung, dass es durchaus am Speedport liegen kann. Entweder spinnt das Gerät so, weil einfach irgendwas nicht mehr so will oder ein FW Fehler oder was auch immer. Ich hatte auch mal Speedports und irgendwann Probleme weil die einfach nicht mehr wollten. Ich habe letztendlich ne FB gekauft...über die AVM Boxen kann man sich streiten, ich habe halt bisher i.d.R. gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Mehr als das Allgemeine kann ich aber auch nicht sagen, da ich es so konkret nicht weiß...



Chris1087 schrieb:


> Der Servicemitarbeiter der Telekom meinte, dass aufgrund der hohen Bandbreite mein Router mit dem Router des Nachbarns "kämpft".


Finde ich eigentlich nen bisschen komisch, da man bei DSL doch eigentlich ne eigenständige Leitung bekommen sollte. Bei Kabel hat man ja Shared-Medium und da ist es, je nach Lage, ja gängig, dass man Geschwindigkeitseinbußen hat. Bei DSL sollte das eigentlich nicht der Fall sein...


----------



## airXgamer (12. März 2018)

Das hatte unser Speedport W921V auch ab und an, dann musste man das Teil neustarten. Am Ende war es reproduzierbar ca. 20 Minuten nach Gesprächen über ein DECT Telefon, da waren dann die Nerven am Ende und es kam eine Fritzbox 7590. Die läuft durch, schon seit langem, lediglich ein paar mal für Updates neu gestartet. Der Speedport hat immer 5 Minuten zum "warm werden" gebraucht, die Fritzbox ist nach ca. einer Minute einsatzbereit.


----------

